

Show HN: Mobile Chat Groups for Whatsapp and Telegram - instakill

I don&#x27;t know how many of you remember SlackChats - a place to find Slack groups, which is now known as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chitchats.co. I made this after being inspired by that site.<p>A ton of people use Whatsapp and Telegram groups so you may find it useful to have a kind of Yellowpages for groups, to be able to find them online. The idea is to make it easy to find and connect with people that share your interests.<p>Any and all feedback welcome.<p>The link is: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobilechatgroups.com&#x2F;
======
instakill
Link for the lazy:
[http://mobilechatgroups.com/](http://mobilechatgroups.com/)

~~~
clivecorbz
Thanks for the linkage

------
jsingleton
Nice idea. It's a shame that the integration is manual. Even WhatsApp web is
missing some of the group admin features. Perhaps you could generated a vCard
(maybe in a QR code) to make adding contacts easier.

I've only used the whatsapp://send?text= URI API before (for
[https://instabail.uk](https://instabail.uk)) but it would be great if they
allowed URIs to groups too.

------
mariocesar
This is a really awesome idea! congratulations! I was thinking on this but
didn't know how make it happen.

Just create the group I always have in mind:
[http://www.mobilechatgroups.com/groups/28/late-night-
develop...](http://www.mobilechatgroups.com/groups/28/late-night-developers)

~~~
instakill
Thanks for the love :)

------
tuxone
Works great, registration and group join are straightforward.

Looking for some more explore/discovery features (especially location based).

------
tuxone
You should remove type="number" in phone number input field in order to allow
'+'

~~~
instakill
Was struggling with that one. I was getting issues with a prefixed +. Will
look into it. 00 is the equivalent of + in phone numbers BTW.

~~~
spacehunt
That depends on where you live:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_international_call_pre...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_international_call_prefixes)

~~~
instakill
Oh wow. TIL. I'll definitely have to look into this tonight then.

------
hoppi
I can only login with Twitter? Websites that only have OAuth login are a bit
annoying but usually have 1 - 4 different options so I usually have an
available account.

Only having login with twitter is preventing me from listing a group and
probably a few others as well.

~~~
instakill
Yeah I can understand the frustration. Reason for Twitter is identity
credibility. I would have added FB as well but this was churned out quite
quickly.

~~~
hoppi
Twitter is just as bad at identity credibility as having your own user
accounts I would of thought. There are numerous accounts on Twitter with
unidentifiable entities?

~~~
instakill
For egg accounts, sure, but for anyone with > 1,000 tweets, a real photo and >
500 followers, the level of credibility should suffice for most people. What
providers would you add in?

~~~
hoppi
Right, so the users can figure out if the user is credible and you don't do it
yourself, got a bit confused there.

If users want people to join their groups then they would add their
verification regardless, eg register on the site and then in some bio I could
add my SO, github etc...

------
gowthamgts12
I always wanted these sort of services in India. But can't find one. Nice idea
by the way.

------
nabusman
Any plans on adding search functionality, tagging, or categorization?

~~~
instakill
Search is in there, but we'll consider improving it. Tagging not so much, but
I did consider categorization last night. Possibly something like Product Hunt
lists i.e HN category with groups like HN NYC, HN SF, HN Japan etc.

------
soundjack
Looks like a great idea, haven't tried yet but if I join a whatsapp group will
my number be shared with everyone in that group?

~~~
instakill
Hey there! Thanks. No it will only be visible to the creator so that they can
add you.

------
luastoned
Is there a way to list all groups?

~~~
instakill
Not currently, the front page will list up to 30. It's quite new so that limit
hasn't been reached yet.

------
ismail
I keep getting error when trying to logon. Standard rails error.

------
eloy
This is basically IRC for IM platforms, such as Whatsapp.

But I like the idea.

~~~
anc84
If IRC required two separate accounts and ran on proprietary services.

